# Memphis, TN-7 mo. old Male Golden Retriever!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...425.1073741825.124753811043996&type=1&theater



*URGENT .. Adorable 7 month old Golden mix boy still needing URGENT rescue/adoption from Memphis Animal Services, TN.*
Review Date 9-27-13
#A259415
brown lab mix, male
7 mo, 27 lbs
confiscate/field
Located at Memphis Animal Services 901-636-1416

*Click here to see him-he is adorable!!*
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1013110_179102375609139_1815697490_n.jpg
*

I just emld. Memphis Area Golden Ret. Rescue.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen, looks like several of the other GR Groups in TN have also been contacted according to the posts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for clarifying. I can never understand a lot of the posts on Facebook!
What others were contacted?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for contacting MAGRR, Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny

Haven't heard anything!:no:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Haven't heard anything!:no:


That doesn't mean they haven't gone and gotten him. I'll bet they have already


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. I can never understand a lot of the posts on Facebook!
> What others were contacted?


I'd have to go back in and look again, I have a real hard time understanding the posts most of the time. Seems like you have to read through so many comments before you actually find what you're looking for.

ETA: The only thing I found was that the Memphis GR Rescue was contacted and another GR Group, but the name wasn't given of the second group.

I didn't see a current update on him either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Danny and Sandy!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

It breaks my heart to write this but there was an update from SOS Animals of West Tennessee 12 hours ago that he was put to sleep. I have a friend looking for a golden mix dog and I was going to forward the info to her but as I read through the comments I realized it is too late. Awful, just awful. I am so sorry. He reminds me of my Toby as he has a similar face.

Nancye


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That is so sad. I wonder why none of the Memphis area rescues went and got him?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps the Memphis Area GRR didn't get him because he isn't a golden? I don't know. 27 pounds at 7 months, who knows? There are a lot of rescues in Memphis. So sad none of them went to get him. Sadder yet whoever got him as a puppy didn't care enough about him to let him get in that situation. All too common a story. 

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This is heartbreaking.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that is heartbreaking -- 7 months old, he never even had a chance.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is apparently happening more and more .......its very sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, No!*

OH, no! REST in peace sweet boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this, so heartbreaking.

Godspeed young one.

I'm not even sure how to update the thread title.............


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

This just broke my heart. 

What a beautiful little boy-nobody ever gave him a chance!!

The only thing you could put is closed, or no longer available!


----------

